# jet lathe and planer



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

i was thinking about getting a jet 14x42" lathe and a 13" planer molder new from jet as well as a dedicated mortiser. does anybody have one or know about them or have a better recommendation 

john


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

*lathe and mortiser*

I have the 1442 Jet lathe. I like it. I bought it several years ago for 850. The lathe is very heavy and vibrates very little. I have never found the need for a bigger lathe. If I had the money and was going to turn bowls, I would purchase the 1642. The motor is turned away from the cutting action, has a greater swing, and more power.

I like the Delta mortiser better than the Jet model. I compared them side by side and found the Delta to be smoother. I have had the Delta model for several years and don't regret buying it. I have looked at the new Powermatic mortiser and like many features on it. They have a couple models, full size and benchtop. --worth a look.


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

*mortiser*

I did some looking and found the Powermatic. The model number is the 701. I found it for $499. There is a video on youtube if you care to look at it. I think you will be happy with any choice you make.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
Ditto on what Bobby said. My buddy has the 1442, I have the 1642. There is quite a bit of difference. The electronic variable speed is a very nice feature. Nice solid piece. I don't have any of the other jet tools you mentioned, but do own a number of their other tools and have been very happy with them.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

Mike,
That 1642 is alot nicer isn't it. I really like the way the motor is away from the dust. Do you turn alot of bowls on it?
Bobby


----------



## jfs477 (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks guys i think i will wait a little longer and get the 1642

--john


----------



## BobbyfromHouston (Jul 4, 2008)

I think you will be happier.


----------

